# Garnier, clairol, feria, loreal, revlon ??? pic heavy!



## glamadelic (Mar 28, 2008)

Long post...

Okay so I'm dying my hair tomorrow (FINALLY!!) because I am so tired of my current color. But I'm trying to decide what color I want. I've got it semi-narrowed down.

I want a dark brown color, close to my natural color. And I don't want my new color to have those lingerin red orangey tones!!

I'm also pondering going black, because I really love "scene" hair cuts/styles. I think a nice pop of color in black hair would look cute (maybe not pink or bright blue tho haha).

Now, the condition of my hair. My hair was almost completely my natural color, except for my ends, because I had been growing it out since I last dyed it (over year ago).

Here's before I dyed:







I decided to try to use Revlon Colorsilk's Medium Ash Blonde on my hair to lighten my shade a bit... but it turned kinda orange... well actually more of a dark strawberry blonde color. This was the result. It was lightest at the top and faded into a darker shade. After this my hair was soooo dry. It still feels like straw even when its wet.









About a month later, I was tired of it, so I wanted to go back to my original color. So I bought Balsam's dark ash brown. After I first dyed it, it was sooo dark and pretty. I LOVED it. But after I washed it a couple of times, the color almost completely washed out. I was so mad.

Here's how my hair faded with balsam..












Anyway... I cant decide which brand to get. I've heard good things about feria. Has anyone had problems with it washing out?

Also, I found shades by Herbal Essences, Nice N Easy, Garnier and Loreal that I like. Are these brands good?

Herbal Essence Bodacious Browns:




57 Brown, Cool, &amp; Collected,




62 Foxy Brown,




67 Bronzed Rubies

Nice N Easy... I'm scared of this brand because ive heard of people's hair turning black instead of dark brown... but since i may want black it wont be too bad.. LOL I like thier medium-darkest brown shades...and their soft natural black.

I feel like colorsilk ruined my hair... but I could be wrong. I may have just left it on too long.. but I know they have more expensive dye.. is it any better?

Just tell me your experiences with these brands (or colors) and what you think would suit my hair please... thanks!

OH! Another thing... my eyebrows... if I were to dye them black.. I think it they would look weird.. but to fix them would I just have to fill them in whith dark brown/black eyeshadow or something..?

sorry for the long post and multiple pictures... haha


----------

